# How to Cite Canons of Dort?



## Mathias321 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello brothers and sisters!
I am writing a research paper on the doctrines of election and reprobation for the Puritan Reformed Theology Seminary.

I was wondering how to cite the Canons of Dort in the footnotes. Is it simply "Canons of Dort, Article 9" or "Canons of Dort 9," etc.

Help would be much appreciated!

God bless,
Matthew G. Bianco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 16, 2018)

Would depend upon where one is sourcing the CoD, e.g., book, web site, article, etc., and the method being used in your research paper, Turabian, MLA, APA, CMS.

For example:

121. The Canons of the Synod of Dordt, Chapter 3 and 4, article 16: ita etiam haec divina regerationis gratia, non agit in huminibus tanquam truncis et stipitibus, nec voluntatem ejusque proprietatis tollit, aut invitam violenter cogit. See Schaff, P., editor, The Evangelical Protestant Creeds. With translations. Volume III, _The Creeds of Christendom. With a History and Critical Notes_. (Grand Rapids: Baker Books, 1998), p. 568.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 16, 2018)

In my book for Reformed Heritage Publications, we used the convention "Canons of Dort 1.9" for Canons of Dort, First Head of Doctrine, Article 9. Sometimes you may also see it with a Roman numeral and a comma, "Canons I,9."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

